# P visa apply SPR



## KevinKK (Jan 2, 2013)

Applying for my SPR, question do you know if I can apply the same time for

My wife and son

And/or

My parents who are in Singapore with LTVP

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sgporc (May 14, 2012)

KevinKK said:


> Applying for my SPR, question do you know if I can apply the same time for
> 
> My wife and son


Yes, see ICA - Apply for Permanent Residence and in the Form 4A (http://www.ica.gov.sg/data/resources/docs/PR Services/Form 4A with IRAS Consent Form.pdf), when you fill your spouse and children's information you need to also indicate whether they are applying together with you. But be aware of your son's liability for national service if he should apply together with you.



KevinKK said:


> And/or
> 
> My parents who are in Singapore with LTVP
> 
> Thanks in advance!


As per the webpage above, you parents would not be eligible for PR until you are able to obtain citizenship, though they can still be on the LTVP in the meantime.


----------



## KevinKK (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you! Very much in-needed info!


----------

